# Pigtail catheter code



## jdibble (Apr 30, 2013)

Any ideas on the CPT code for this procedure?

DESCRIPTION OF PROCEDURE:  The pigtail catheter was inserted at bedside.  The
abdomen was prepped and draped in sterile fashion.  Approximately 5 mL of 2%
lidocaine with epinephrine were injected into the skin on the left side of the
abdomen just lateral to the midline and on the same level of the umbilicus.
An 18 gauge needle was then introduced into the swollen area where there was
suspected seroma.  Bloody serous fluid was aspirated.  Using Seldinger
technique, an 8 French pigtail catheter was inserted into the abdominal wall
without incident.  The catheter was draining clear serosanguineous fluid at
the end of the procedure.  The catheter was secured using 3-0 nylon suture.
Sterile dressings were placed on the wound.  The patient tolerated the
procedure well.

Thanks,


----------



## akbrow02 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Pigtail Catheter*

Depending on the location I would review the abdominal paracentesis codes.  Hope this helps!

Angela, CCS-P, CPC-I, CHCA, CPCO


----------



## jdibble (Apr 30, 2013)

akbrow02 said:


> Depending on the location I would review the abdominal paracentesis codes.  Hope this helps!
> 
> Angela, CCS-P, CPC-I, CHCA, CPCO



That could be an option - 49082.  However the description of this code says the catheter is removed at the end of the surgery.  This looks like it was left in for the wound to drain.  I have read something saying to use 10140 and that this code includes the insertion of the catheter.  Still confused!  

Thanks for your help Angela!


----------



## Cyndi113 (May 1, 2013)

Jodi, I think the 10140 is your best bet. A catheter placement would need an actual vessel to be accessed, I'm thinking vascularly.


----------



## jdibble (May 2, 2013)

Cyndi113 said:


> Jodi, I think the 10140 is your best bet. A catheter placement would need an actual vessel to be accessed, I'm thinking vascularly.



Thanks Cindi for your help - I think that is the code I should use too!


----------

